# Sticky  Manufacturer Listings



## Ron

Thought it would be cool to have a thread on Manufacturer's, make all post with relevent info only.

Please Remove your signature before you post to this thread.

All new post listing will be merged with main list.

Thanks Ron

*:Note:* After a merge of the thread post count goes back to where you was before the post, so your option, you can add to this list or not, All the post I made to this thread not did add to my post count. *:End Note:*


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*Fiber Fab Inc.*
12657 Portland Rd Ne
Gervais, Oregon 97026
United States 
Website: www.fiberfab.com
Phone: (503) 792-3456
Fax: (503) 792-3603

*Moen*
http://www.moen.com/
1-800-BUY-MOEN (1-800-289-6636)

*Kohler Co.*
http://www.kohler.com/
444 Highland Drive
Kohler, WI 53044
800.456.4537 or 1.920.457.4441.

*Delta Faucet Company*
55 E. 111th Street
Indianapolis, IN 46280
http://www.deltafaucet.com/
1‑800‑345‑DELTA (3358)

*GROHE AMERICA, INC.*
241 Covington Drive
Bloomingdale, IL 60108
U.S.A.
Phone: 630-582-7711
FAX: 630-582-7722
http://www.groheamerica.com/


*GROHE CANADA, INC*.
1226 Lakeshore Road East
Mississauga, Ontario
Canada L5E 1E9
Phone: 905-271-2929
FAX: 905-271-9494
http://www.groheamerica.com/

*American Standard*
P.O. Box 6820
1 Centennial Plaza
Piscataway, NJ 08855-6820
1-800-442-1902
http://www.americanstandard-us.com/

*Crane Plumbing * 
41 Cairns Road
Mansfield, OH 44903
Phone: 800.546.5476
Fax: 419.521.3188
http://www.craneplumbing.com/

*Eljer, Inc.*
14801 Quorum Drive
Dallas, TX 75254
972-560-2000
800-423-5537
http://www.eljer.com/

*Brasstech,Inc*
2001 East Carnegie Ave
Santa Ana, CA 92705-5531
Phone: 949.417 5207
Fax: 949 417 5208
http://www.newportbrass.com

*LASCO Bathware*
8101 E. Kaiser Blvd. 
Suite 200
Anaheim, CA 92808
1.800.94LASCO
http://www.lascobathware.com

*Price Pfister*
19701 Da Vinci
Lake Forest, CA 92610
949-672-4000
1-800-PFAUCET (1-800-732-8238)
Fax: 1-800-713-7080
http://www.pricepfister.com/index.aspx

*BrassCraft Manufacturing Company*
39600 Orchard Hill Place
Novi, MI 48375-5331
Tel: (248) 305-6000
Toll Free: (877) 272-7755
Fax: (248) 305-6011
http://www.brasscraft.com/

*Ridgid Company*
1-800-4-RIDGID (1-800-474-3443)
http://www.ridgid.com

*TOTO USA, INC.*
1155 Southern Road
Morrow, Georgia 30260
Tel: (770) 282-8686 
Fax. (770) 282-0002
http://www.totousa.com/

*Bradford White*
725 Talamore Drive
Ambler, PA 19002
800.334.3393
www.bradfordwhite.com

*Rheem*
1100 Abernathy Road, Suite 1400
Atlanta, GA 30328
Customer Service, Warranty and Parts Phone: 1-800-621-5622
Technical Service Phone: 1-800-432-8373
http://www.rheem.com

*Dahl Brothers Canada Limited*
2600 South Sheridan Way
Mississauga, Ontario, Canada
L5J 2M4
Website: www.dahlvalve.com
U.S. toll-free ph: 1-800-268-2363
Cda toll-free ph: 1-800-268-5355
Toll-free fax: 1-800-226-1801
Local ph: 905-822-2330
Local fax: 905-855-1450
Email: [email protected]



*Water Safety & Flow Control Products*
815 Chestnut Street
North Andover, MA 01845
Phone: 978-688-1811
Fax: 978-794-1848
Monday – Friday, 8:00am-4:30pm 
Eastern Standard Time
www.watts.com 

*Backflow Prevention Products*
815 Chestnut Street
North Andover, MA 01845
Phone: 978-688-1811
Fax: 978-794-1848
Monday – Friday, 8:00am-4:30pm 
Eastern Standard Time

*Zoeller Pump Company*
3649 Cane Run Rd. 
Louisville, KY 40211
Phone: 1-800-928-7867
Phone: 502-778-2731
Fax: 502-774-3624
Email: [email protected]
Email for Technical Support: [email protected]

*Apollo Valves*
701 Matthews Mint Hill Rd Matthews, NC 28105 
Mailing Address: P.O. Box 247 Matthews, NC 28106 
Phone704-841-6000
Fax704-841-6020
mailto:[email protected]

*Viessmann*
http://www.viessmann.us/
Phone: 519-885-6300 or 800-387-7373 toll free
Fax: 519-885-0887 

*Burnham Hydronics*
http://www.burnham.com
Phone: 717-397-4701

A few Canadian ones. Some of these may be available in the US too.

*Maax*
http://maax.com/

*Hytec*
http://www.hytec.ca
Phone: 250-546-3067
Fax: 250-546-3170

*Cheviot Products*
http://cheviotproducts.com/
Phone: 800-444-5969
Fax: 800-211-2555

*Glass World*
http://www.glassworld.ca/
Phone: 604-854-5757
Fax: 604-852-1850

*Venco Bathware*
http://venco.ca/
Phone: 604-940-4960
Fax: 604-940-9733

*American Standard Canada*
http://americanstandard.ca/
Phone: 1-800-387-0369 toll free or 905-306-1093

*Wolverine Brass, Inc.*
http://www.wolverinebrass.com
2951 Hwy. 501 E
Conway, SC 29526
Sales/Customer Service: 1-800-944-9292
Fax: 1-800-945-9292


*American Water Heater Company* 
http://www.americanwaterheater.com/
500 Princeton Rd Johnson City, TN 37601 
Residential:
Phone: 1-800 999-9515
FAX 1-800-999-5210
Polaris/Commercial:
Phone: 1-800-456-9805
FAX 1-800-999-5210

*trojan worldwide inc.*
trojan worldwide
P.O. Box 10037 
houston,tx 77206 

3306-c ella bl.
Houston, texas 77018 
Phone: 800-392-4902
Phone: 713-692-1140
[email protected]


----------



## Ron

List Update

1 Added

Thank You Jerry.


----------



## CoastProductsUS

*Coast Products USA*

For over 60 years Coast has manufactured in the U.S.A. the largest selection of toilet trim components to choose from in the plumbing industry. We have built a solid reputation as an OEM supplier for the toilet industry and providing genuine aftermarket replacement parts through plumbing wholesalers.. Coast Products is committed to deliver innovative new products focused on water conservation for both residential and commercial applications. Our goal remains the same, to supply the best available toilet trim made in the U.S.A. at competitive prices.

We are now offering our products direct to the consumer, and plumbing professionals. No other manufacturer has taken this step; but we believe that 
working side by side with the people who use the products every day is essential to improving and taking the industry to the next level. We are currently offering online plumber direct purchasing accounts and very lucrative referral programs. 

Coast Products USA, formerly Coast Foundry and Mfg. 
17740 Ashley Drive, Suite 111
Panama City Beach, FL
32413

http://www.coastproductsusa.com
http://www.coastproductsonline.com


----------



## Protech

While I do enjoy your products, that is spam.


----------



## revenge

Thanks guys those will come in handy


----------



## CoastProductsUS

I'd like to see Coast Products added to the list, it was just a Manufacturer that I believe belongs on the list. We manufactured the toilet trim for every toilet in America at one point in time, and have over 400,000,000 parts installed; that are going to need to be repaired or replaced at some point, with the correct OEM spec parts. 

No Spam Intended


----------



## sewerwiz

*Sewer Cameras*

Sewer Inspection Cameras
http://www.insightvisioncameras.com


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Electric Eel Mfg. Co., Inc.
501 West Leffel Lane
Springfield, OH 45501-9985

Phone: (937) 323-4644
Fax: (937) 323-3767
E-mail: [email protected]
Hours of operation: Monday - Friday 8:00 AM - 5:00 PM EST.
Contact: Mark Speranza

Call Toll-Free: 1-800-833-1212


----------

